# Multi-Touch Gesten mit Xorg



## blackout24 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand den xf86-input-mtrack Treiber probiert? https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack
In meinem Laptop ist ein Synaptic Touchpad drin, was normal kein Multitouch kann. In Linux konnte ich das 
aber auch schon zu Cirucular Scrolling zwingen ähnlich wie beim iPod. Weiß vielleicht einer, ob das überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg
haben kann oder ist da rein technisch schon eine Barriere?

Gruß,

blackout24


----------

